# Pros/Cons of a 1 horse straight load



## bubba13

I've never used one, but it just seems unsafe to me. Tight, cramped space and all. And claustrophobic for the horse. I did have a two-horse straight load for awhile, and it did its job all right, but same scenario. What about a small all purpose stock trailer?


----------



## waresbear

I am not sure where you are located, but as far as I know, they don't make 1 horse straight loads. Any single horse unit I have seen is homemade, which I would avoid.


----------



## OkieGal

I have thought about a stock! One of the 16' WW Stocks.


----------



## bubba13

I think they made more of them back in the day, but they were produced by actual manufacturers (like maybe WW?). Scariest one I ever saw on the road, though was this awful three-horse monstrosity. It was a straight load....single file. Imagine loading horses in that one....


----------



## waresbear

Inline trailer, yes, horrible. And extremely difficult to back.


----------



## bubba13

So that's what it's called! What kind of drunk idiot designed that crap?



















I'd rather have this one!


----------



## OkieGal

Looks like I'm going with a good stock trailer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bubba13

If you get a good deal on a two-horse, and if you're only going to be hauling one, I wouldn't necessarily pass it up. At least look at it, because some people like them just fine.


----------



## waresbear

I knew a person who hauled 2 horses from Manitoba to BC in a two horse inline. She bought it specifically for the trip, she went to her vet for instructions on feeding & care for this 3 day straight driving adventure. Vet said don't unload those horses until you get to where you are going, because once you do, I doubt they will get back in. Oddly enough, she had no problem selling it once she moved & no longer wanted the trailer. She couldn't pay me to take it.


----------



## OkieGal

Shoot! The inlines scare ME, let alone a horse. 

I would only be hauling one. Mostly for vet visits and the home town rodeo. 
Nothing too often.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse

What in the name of %&%& is this











Scary...

I vote against an inline every time


----------



## waresbear

Okie, you can go with a 14' foot stock, I had one. All horses liked it, very rarely will you get one that refuses to load in a stock. A 2 horse straight haul is preferred by some owners, however I find horses generally don't like them or require more time training to load.


----------



## waresbear

Golden Horse said:


> What in the name of %&%& is this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scary...
> 
> I vote against an inline every time


That is a $350 rust bucket for hauling a horse you hate I guess.


----------



## AlexS

I only use straight loads and never had a problem with them. I'd avoid 1 horse trailers though if you can, they are terribly cramped.


----------



## CecilliaB

I just got a trailer, 2 horse straight load. It's just over 12' long. Each stall is 7' x 3' with an open front for the horse to hang it's head over (no tack room, wall or mangers) 2 full size escape doors on either side. It's OPEN inside, feels very roomy. I was always worried about getting a 2 horse straight and it being long enough cuz my big boy is long. But this one fits great. I spose it depends on the kind of straight you find


----------



## HowClever

Over this side of the world slant loads are only just becoming readily available. I have only ever hauled with a 2 horse straight load and find the biggest issue is generally the height more than anything else. A lot of them tend to be aimed at horses under 16hands!

Single trailers I avoid like the plague though. A lot of the horror stories I have heard have involved single straight loads.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horse Hippie

I have a 14' stock trailer. Hauls my 2 big guys with lots of room left over. Happy trailer shopping!


----------



## Speed Racer

One of these days I'll get a stock combo trailer, but for now I have a nice big 2-horse straight load, with a front end escape door. 

It used to haul a 16.3 h TB, so my 14.2 h Arab and 15.2 TB have no problem at all with it.


----------



## Joe4d

straight loads are fine, get used all over the country,
Now to the one horse. On the surface it seems ok as you only are hauling one horse, They would make sense IF and a Big IF, they were half the weight, half the cost, and half as hard to tow. But they are not. So there really isnt any advantage to them. They are a bit lighter but most of the weight is in the frame, they are pretty rare and they cost the same or more than finding a two horse. Also on resell. A good shape 2 horse bumper pull will resell quick. One horse ? Not so much. If you have a smaller tow vehicle where every pound counts, maybe they would make sense. I am just not seeing alot of advantages to a one horse.


----------



## kitten_Val

bubba13 said:


> I'd rather have this one!


Love this one! It's perfect to transport a tiger. Or a bear. 

To the topic, I definitely have seen 1-horse trailers on roads. Just last weekend while hauling my horse to the lesson: not home-made, but by the known company (not sure if it was Bee or Brenderup), so I assume there is a market out there. However I'd never get one. It's really narrow plus doesn't look very stable to me.


----------



## Speed Racer

That's my fear too Val, the stability issue. They're just far too narrow, in my opinion.


----------



## QOS

I know a lady that has a one horse Brenderup and I was able to look at it last year. It was wider than I expected as I have a 2 horse Brenderup. Mine is, of course, a straight load. I don't have problems loading my horses and even horses that have never got in it load. The longest was the other day and it took Lokey about 40 minutes to decide it was ok. No problem loading him back up either! 

The smaller stock trailers are nice...I know a few folks that have them and they seem to work just fine!


----------



## Darrin

Lady at my old barn has a 1 horse Brenderup. She has a 15hh TWH that is narrow. You could fit 2 of him in that trailer if you cared to.


----------



## Endiku

we have a 16" two-partioned stock trailer that we just love. Great for all of our horses, from our 17.3hh TB to our 23" dwarf, Little Feather. There's lots of room and the horse doesn't feel cramped. We've never had a horse refuse (except for the young ones who have never been trailered, ofcourse) to load into it.

We also have a 2 horse slant load though, and it works nicely as well. Had a few more refusals than with the stock trailer, but otherwise it's great. Our only problem is the height.


----------



## Golden Horse

Endiku, what height is your stock trailer?


----------



## HarleyWood

i dis like one horses, im pretty sure the horse would go in once (if your lucky) and never want to go in again. i had a small 2 horse straight load, never liked it. got a costom made 2 horse straight load made for the big english horses like 18hh to 18.3hh tall so my horses are happy in it and love it. im not a big fan of straight loads unless they walk themselfs in (2 of the 3 do) we are looking for a 3 horse stlant. 

i prefere slants. or stock depending how many horses you have.


----------



## trailhorserider

Golden Horse said:


> What in the name of %&%& is this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scary...
> 
> I vote against an inline every time


Dang, that's an overpriced piece of junk. Maybe they are offering $350 to haul it off.


----------



## Joe4d

some of the one horses I have seen, the wheels and axels stick out almost as much as a normal 2 horse, Look at some of the pics on the first page of this post. See how much wider the fenders are. The horse part is smaller and they look funny but I wouldnt think stability is an issue. Maybe some of our European friends will chime in but I imagine these are more popular in Europe where as I mentioned every pound counts and smaller less powerfull tow vehicles and much shorter distances are involved. Remember, their countries are the size of our states.


----------



## Chiilaa

With a single trailer, there is one thing I can add. If you get one, get a double axle one. This is one with two wheels on each side. Don't EVER use a single axle trailer. A lot of single trailers seem to couple that with single axle, and that is just plain stupid.


----------



## amp23

I couldn't see a single horse trailer being very stable, but I've never personally seen or used one. We use a straight-load at my work, where 3 horses are backed in facing backwards and 3 are loaded in facing forwards and there is space in the middle (if this makes sense). Our horses are used to it and load and behave well in it. I see nothing wrong with straight load, but my own horse likes slant load more and will take a few mins to get into a straight load because of the claustrophobia.


----------



## Endiku

Golden Horse said:


> Endiku, what height is your stock trailer?


So sorry for the late reply, our internet has been out for three days! :evil:

I believe it's 7', though I'd have to double check.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

I have a two horse, straight load, extended. For my one horse. I absolutely love it. I have also heard that single horse floats, commonly tip (more likely then a two horse float). Plus,there is very little room.


----------



## Spyder

Chiilaa said:


> With a single trailer, there is one thing I can add. If you get one, get a double axle one. This is one with two wheels on each side. Don't EVER use a single axle trailer. A lot of single trailers seem to couple that with single axle, and that is just plain stupid.



Exactly.

I hauled my horse everywhere in my single horse double axle with my mustang sports car.

Never had any problem with the horse going in but it was much much wider than you would have expected. I could easily stand beside him in the trailer and not feel squished.


----------



## 2muchcoffeeman

Golden Horse said:


> What in the name of %&%& is this


Uhhhhhhhhh ... overpriced.


----------



## SorrelHorse

I wouldn't buy a one horse straight load. But I agree, if you MUST, get a double axle.

I drive a red chevy S10 most of the time. I can haul my little two horse straight load comfortabley. However, I have had horses panic inside of it, pull back, rear, general stupid baby horse things while my 20yr old paint was giving them the "Stfu I'm trying to eat" from the slot beside.

Not for the inexperience horse. I couldn't even imagine loading my barrel mare into one at this point in time, she barely survives our stock trailer rides. (We're working on it. She gets haule back and forth to walmart nowadays because she's such a freak.)

However, I REALLY like the small stock trailers. Almost every horse will jump right in those.


----------



## natisha

Golden Horse said:


> What in the name of %&%& is this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scary...
> 
> I vote against an inline every time


I believe that is the Devil's Chariot


----------



## Saddlebag

I've hauled a single horse trailer, just across the city so no great speed. It was a single axle and my biggest fear was blowing a tire. At least with a double axle one axle will still suppor the trailer should that happen. I sold a double horse after I'd bo't a 16' bp stock. It was a pretty snug fit for the new horses. The stock is also more versatile as it can haul feed, furniture, atv's, etc.


----------



## Darrin

SorrelHorse said:


> However, I REALLY like the small stock trailers. Almost every horse will jump right in those.


I've noticed that horses are more willing to jump into trailers they can easily see out of then those they can't and stock trailers fall into that category. Matter of fact when I was looking to buy a new trailer I was really leaning towards a fully enclosed with windows then that thought came to the forefront. Ended up with a 3 horse that has an open strip down both sides. Haven't regretted the decision yet and never had problems loading a horse into it. Never have but I could put plexi glass in to cover them up in real cold conditions.


----------



## tomriad

one horse float takes less rubbish as trailer

horses can be harder to float

once in horses seem fine

lighter to tow


----------



## tomriad

thick layer of anti rust pain and then a spray job


----------



## tomriad

amp23 said:


> I couldn't see a single horse trailer being very stable.


no problem with mine,lighter which helps


----------



## RockyTrails

*Single horse trailersst.*



Joe4d said:


> some of the one horses I have seen, the wheels and axels stick out almost as much as a normal 2 horse, Look at some of the pics on the first page of this post. See how much wider the fenders are. The horse part is smaller and they look funny but I wouldnt think stability is an issue. Maybe some of our European friends will chime in but I imagine these are more popular in Europe where as I mentioned every pound counts and smaller less powerfull tow vehicles and much shorter distances are involved. Remember, their countries are the size of our states.



I know this is an old thread I am just adding some info for other new members who will read the post.

Yes They use the same axle width as a standard 2 horse trailer and if they have front steering axle attached to hitch, They tow like a dream with no tongue weight so smaller vehicles can tow them. They are very stable and do not sway from horse movement. I owned a one horse and a 2 horse inline in the 70's and loved them for towing purposes. They do suck backing up but it is do able in daylight. I actually bought a 4 horse version of the trailer last year made in 1960 hauls horses side by side like 2 or 4 horse straight loads side by side it has three axles lots of tack and road gear storage, in great condition. :wink:


----------



## Runninghot88

You could always get a 2 horse straight with a swinging divider and and swing the divider one way tied off 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

